# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Лицензия Windows 10 PRO GLX

## Приветик ...

Лицензия Windows 10 PRO GLX  доброго времени суток ....... подарю 2 лицензии по акции ..... пришли 3 одну сама забрала ... 2 отдам за бесплатно Вацап сотовый 89635000951 пишите .....

----------

